# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد .. انشودة (الله يا مولانا) باللهجة الجزائرية للمنشد (منصور زعيتر)

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 







" بلبلٌ يترنم في صوته في مدح الحبيب ويُخشع قلوب الجميع بصوته الذي
يوصل عذوبة حب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 



يهدي الفنّان منصور زعيتر هذا العمل الى جمهوره
في المغرب العربي والعالم الإسلامي باللهجة الجزائرية 



*BSMLH**.**NET*



*تقدم وحصرياً*
*أنشودة* 



*{** الله يا مولانا* *}* 


للفنّان السوري الملتزم 



*{* *مَنْصُور زُعَيْتِر** }* 

 

{ كلمات}
*الإمام البهلول* 

 


{ الحان }
*منصور زُعيتر*





 


{ كورال}

*فرقة الإخلاص*
*وسام هندية*
*احمد بدوي*
*محمد شنيوفي*
*عبد الفتاح قنبور*
*عدنان سرور*
*انس الخطيب*
*سمير الحلبي*


 


{ توزيع ومكساج }
*المايسترو محمد صادّق* 


**


{ تم التسجيل الصوتي في }
*Sazkar Studio*
*احمد بدوي*





{ تم التوزيع والعمليات الفنية في }


*Space Audio*
أ . محمد صادق 




{ متابعة وتنسيق } 

*محمد نور قناعة* 
*وسام هندّية*
*محمد صادق* 





 
{ تصميم}
*عمر الجنيدي* 



*ترقبوا إفتتاح الموقع الرسمي للفنّان منصور زعيتر قريباً*  
  

جزيـل الشكـر نتقــدّم به للمنشـد *منصور زُعيتر* على التعاون
وجـزيل الشكـر لمدير العلاقات العامة لفرقة الإخلاص
*وسام هنديّة* وللفنّان *محمد صادق* جهوده الكبيرة . 

 

*{ لتحميل الأنشودة }* 
*[ نسخة االموسيقا ]*




http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/Allah_ya_moulana.mp3 


* رايت كليب & حفظ باسم

----------


## دليلة

انشودة جميلة  يسلموووووو هدوء

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووو كتير هدوء ع .. انشودة الرائع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

:Smile:

----------


## motrab2010

```
رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه:bl (9):
```

----------


## motrab2010

رووووووووووووووعه

----------


## igliab

شكرا لك على الموضوع اخي وبارك الله فيك ومزيد من العطاء

----------


## وردة الأمل

يسلموووووووووووووووو رائعة

----------


## خديجة

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## خديجة

من اروع الاناشيد

----------


## shebra

تيسبنتيسشي

----------


## anoucha

انشودة حلوة كتير 
يسلموا محمود

----------

